# Willow (1988)



## kelsi (May 6, 2001)

I've only ever seen parts of this, 'cos my sisters boyfriend insisted I watch it, but can anyone tell me the overall plot?  All I know is that there's this baby that is omehow sacred, and that ... nope, that's pretty much all...


----------



## Red Queen (Jun 5, 2001)

*Spoiler Warning!*

Okay, don't read this if you don't want to know what happens.

Basically:
An evil Queen has taken over this Kingdom.  A prophecy says that a baby will be born who will defeat her, so she has all expectant mothers brought to her castle--to the dungeon, to deliver.  

The expected child is born and smuggled out.  After a big chase scene, the smuggler dies, the child floats Moses-like down the river, to be discovered by Willow and his family.  

Willow, after failing the test to become the Wizard's apprentice, is chosen to take the child back to her own kind.  A delegation sets out, but erupts in arguement when they come across the first big person they see--Madmartigen--locked up in a cage at a crossroads.

The rest of his party abandons Willow and the baby and heads back as the Rebels' Army marches by to do battle with the Queen.  Willow frees Madmartigen, who promises to help him...but he promptly uses the Princess to try to score with an inkeepers' wife--prompting one of my favorite quotes:  "Tempting--but no." (To the inkeeper's question to Madmartigen, in drag: "Wanna breed?")

Long story a bit shorter.  With the help of two brownies, the fairies, a Sorceress who'd been trapped in animal form for many, many years, the Evil Queen's daughter, and Madmartigen, Willow and the Princess manage to defeat the Evil Queen and restore goodness to the realm.  

On personal note:  Madmartigen rocked!  Loved him!  He was such a wonderful bad boy made good, thief and traitor turned good, savior under a dark cloud, kind of character   How can you not love him?

RQ


----------



## kelsi (Jun 10, 2001)

Hey kewl thanx!  I loved Martigan too.  Did you like the whole film then?  I thought it was a good plot, but it just kinda ... dragged...


----------



## Curupira (Jul 24, 2001)

I haven't seen the movie! I think now I will though. I read the book and it's sequel though. What can I say, I just like books better


----------



## kelsi (Aug 18, 2001)

Sequel??? Book or Film?


----------



## Sorceress Willow (Dec 12, 2001)

*Willow*

Hi! I've always loved this movie. I watch it all the time.


----------



## Sorceress Willow (Dec 12, 2001)

*Brownies!*

I love the brownies in the movie. they are soo funny.


----------



## DarkCity545 (Dec 21, 2001)

I love this movie to:rolly2: 

I bought it on dvd when it came out.  Started on your quiz thanks for the pm about it!


----------



## Sorceress Willow (Jan 18, 2002)

youre welcome and thanks for coming here! not many people have. wich is sort of a dissapointment because this is my all time favorite movie! I mean nothing can beat the magic of it and the brownies and the trolls at the bridge turning into a monster. It's just awesome!


----------



## DarkCity545 (Jan 19, 2002)

welcome back!

willow is a great movie!  my favorite scene is when they are sliding down the mountain.  the baby's expressions are so right for each scene, so cute!


----------



## Sorceress Willow (Jan 24, 2002)

yeah my parents think the baby in the movie is too old for the part but I don't. I think Ethna could have been runningwith Elora for a year. what do you think?


----------



## Asmiley (Jan 24, 2002)

Willow is an excellent movie! I mean it's a total Classic. Just got it on video recently. I mean I saw it and couldn't pass up buying it.


----------



## Sorceress Willow (Jan 30, 2002)

I can't wait to get the DVD! 

Hey Asmiley glad to see you have some sense in ya.


----------



## Asmiley (Jan 30, 2002)

Hey!


----------



## Sorceress Willow (Feb 15, 2002)

*innocently*  What?


----------



## Asmiley (Feb 15, 2002)

I always make sense!


----------



## Sorceress Willow (Feb 21, 2002)

_Sure_ You do.


----------



## Asmiley (Feb 21, 2002)

of course I do.


----------



## PrancingPony (Mar 10, 2002)

I allways watched Willow when i was little-its sooo cool. esp. if u wait ages to watch it then it makes me laugh at the bits i 4got! those 2 lil pixies r the best!Or r they sprites?
:rain:


----------



## Sorceress Willow (Mar 11, 2002)

They're Brownies!


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 11, 2002)

what weer thier names again?


----------



## Sorceress Willow (Mar 18, 2002)

Grrrr! You know perfectly well thier names are Rool and Franjean, Asmiley. and don't you go around all coy on me!


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 20, 2002)

yeah I know I'm just trying to keep the converse going. 

So did you think Val was cute in this movie? I didn't.


----------



## Sorceress Willow (Apr 5, 2002)

He had his moments.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

you know, i liked this movie, but i think it's just one of those that's only good once in a while you know?


----------



## HeyLynny (Jul 7, 2002)

I liked this movie ever since I first say it.  It wasn't until about a year or so ago that I found out that the movie is well liked among scifi fans.  I thought Val Kilmer was very funny in this movie!  I got a kick out of it!  I haven't seen it in a while.  I'll have to change that!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 10, 2002)

man, if only i didn't have all those late fees at blockbuster....


----------



## Sorceress Willow (Jul 12, 2002)

Yeah everyone should seee it at least once a day.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 12, 2002)

well, i don't know if i could watch it that often.....


----------



## Sorceress Willow (Aug 7, 2002)

Well I don't really watch it that often eighther.:blush:


----------



## Asmiley (Aug 26, 2002)

Tut! tut! and you scold us for not watching it so often!


----------



## 13jay (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Asmiley _
> *I always make sense! *



Not in crazy thread you don't ,otherwise I agree.
Lovely movie!(Willow I mean):blpaw: :blpaw:


----------



## Asmiley (Oct 9, 2002)

Oh please! If you were nuts enough it would make sense to you too. trust me everything I say makes sense! 

But You really shouldn't divert the topic so much. waht's your fave scene in Willow?


----------



## 13jay (Oct 9, 2002)

When the acorn becomes a bird.


----------



## imported_Data (Dec 21, 2002)

I've always loved this movie! It's one of those movies that you can't just watch once. :rolly2:


----------



## Asmiley (Dec 29, 2002)

I know! SWill watches it all the time!  I mean it's always been a classic in my book but I swear she watches it more than I watch LOTR.


----------



## imported_Data (Dec 31, 2002)

LOL! Well, it is a good movie! :rolly2:


----------



## Sorceress Willow (Jan 18, 2003)

My point exactly. Why not watch a good movie more than once. If it's good you want to get as much of it as possible. right? I mean that's why asmiley's seen LOTR like 20 times already. Not that it's not a good movie either. I mean you gotta love how they use the same technique from Willow with the fighting wizards. flying through the air, spinning around. it's an acrobatic and ballerina's nighmare. How can you not just love a fight like that?  Okay so I'm a bit obsessed with Willow but at least I know it's a great movie. I mean you just gotta love Willow.


----------



## The_Warrior (Apr 13, 2007)

*Willow*

Maybe this was already poisted by somone else,but I don't see it.


A dwarfish "Nelwyn" named Willow finds a baby adrift in a river and must protect it from an evil queen (Jean Marsh) bent on its destruction. Along with studly Madmartigan (Val Kilmer), Willow battles dragons and vanquishes evildoers, all the while shielding the infant from harm. Taken for what it is, the movie's a tribute of sorts to another film starring a diminutive hero, Lord of the Rings.


Yes, it is pretty predictable, but I like it.


----------



## Quokka (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Willow*

There's a whole lot to like about this movie, hitting a nice balance between adventure and not taking itself too seriously.

but why isn't Willow credited  The actor was Warick Davis, who's credits include:

The 80's Ewok movies, Leprechaun (with Jennifer Aniston, ok so noones career highlight) and its sequels, including the forth episode Leprechaun in Space  , Marvin in The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy (Alan Rickman did the voice) and Professor Filius Flitwick from the Harry Potter movies.


----------



## Nesacat (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Willow*

Now that's a flash from the past. I saw the movie years ago when such things were still on VHS. In fact that is the only copy of it that I have. And I remember buying the book based on the movie though that has long since gone.

It was a pretty decent movie and well made for the time and for the age that I was when I saw it. There were not too many fantasy movies out there then so this was a pleasure to watch.


----------



## Talysia (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Willow*

Oh wow, this takes me back.  I haven't seen Willow in ages, but I remember loving it when I first saw it.  As Nesa says, there weren't a lot of fantasy movies around back then, so it was nice to watch.  I may have a look for it on dvd, since I don't think any of the tv channels here will be repeating it any time soon.


----------



## Joel007 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Willow*

I loved this film! It was fairly original, and the first fantasy film I saw that didn't take itself seriously


----------



## HardScienceFan (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Willow*

*SIGH*
The Dark Crystal
Ben(the Gelfling)


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Willow*



HardScienceFan said:


> *SIGH*
> The Dark Crystal
> Ben(the Gelfling)



I do like 'The Dark Crystal' 1982

The final battle in 'Willow' was a bit OTT, not really for Children, but then Again, what do I know what Children like these days

The bit where Val Kilmer dresses up as a Woman to fool a womans husband and he starts coming on to her/him was not exactly Young kids material either



nice film though, Ron Howard did do the fine Apollo 13, but then has been going downhill ever since

'The Da Vinci Code' was laughable


----------



## The_Warrior (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Willow*

It was, I did laugh on the scenes that I saw of it. There's now going to be a preaqule with Tom Hanks going to be in it.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Willow*

Ive always had a soft spot in my heart for this movie. Lots of fun and sword-swinging adventure.


----------



## Joel007 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Willow*

Aha, but I didn't watch Dark Crystal until later


----------

